# First floor windows open during the summer and nighttime safety/security



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

This is our first summer where DS is truly in "I'm a big boy and I'm going to find as many ways as I can to have fun" mode. This means that he loves looking out of windows.

I'm concerned about this for two different reasons. First is that I know he can pop our screens, he did this while I was standing right there with him and ended with the cat in the driveway







(Only from the first floor)

The second is that his room is in a part of the house where his window is well hidden from plain view. I know this is likely MAJOR overkill but someone could get into his room and be gone with him before I knew anything was wrong. We have a small 2BR house so moving him to another room isn't an option, windows have to be open because we don't have central air and co-sleeping isn't an option because he's never liked sleeping with others unless there was a boob involved and he weaned himself a few weeks ago.

How do you make sure your child is safe and secure in your home, both from injury and strangers?


----------



## babymommy2 (May 14, 2009)

Otions could include getting a portable air conditioner to use in the room at night, or get a security system. Even if you don't alarm the system at night, you can hear beep sound if the window were to be opened. We don't have contacts on our windows (but you could do that if wanted to) and whenever we open the front door, there is a 2 beep sound. I like it because I can tell if one of my children opens the door.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Do the windows need to be _all_ the way open? How about putting locks on them so that they're open far enough for air circulation, but not far enough for a curious little boy to climb out?

Does he have a ceiling fan in his room? That might be something else to look into to help with air circulation. If you're renting, you might ask your landlord about installing a ceiling fan. If you own, it's a fairly cheap installation (although the fan itself can be expensive). If a ceiling fan isn't an option, how about a regular fan?

Also - don't close the bedroom doors at night - that stifles circulation. Leave doors open and open windows in other parts of the house to let some air flow through, or set up fans in other parts of the house to get air moving.

When worse comes to worst, and the bedroom is just too hot, we sleep on the couch under the high powered ceiling fan (the one in the bedroom isn't as effective).


----------



## devon (Jun 29, 2005)

you CAN get bars that go over the windows as well - for use typically in a second or more storied window, but wouldn't hurt to place it on the first story. Or, you can install an easy piece of metal (in an L shape) onto the window so it can't be opened more than a certain amount.

We have the same situation as you (2BR ranch) and we just decided to install a ceiling fan with the landlord's permission, and keep their windows closed in the summer. Ours is open and are the windows in the family room, and with the doors open, it is cool enough for them.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

We live in a ranch and luckily have central air. There is just no way I could have DD's windows open and sleep at night - I just can't do it. DH grew up in a ranch with no a/c and doesn't get it at all (I grew up in a 2 story). I just can't take the risk (however small it is). I would go with the window guards (www.angelguard.com) and a really good baby monitor. Or get a used window a/c unit on freecycle or craigslist.


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm really weird about this - I would get a window air conditioner or just leave it shut. I couldn't sleep if their windows are open - I can barely sleep when their windows are open now and they SHARE a room on the 2nd floor!

My solution is to make sure everything is totally opened up in the hours before bed, trying to cool it down as much as possible.....and then I shut it all when they go to bed. Then, later, once they're asleep (and we're going to sleep, usually - bc otherwise it's too loud), I open their door and put a fan in the doorway to get the cooler house air moving into their room. Then, when dh or I get up to go potty early in the morning (like 5ish?) we'll close their door again.

This keeps it pleasant in their room and then I don't have to worry.

sucks that we have to worry about this sort of thing, doesn't it?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Our kids are still co-sleeping largely because of the ground floor window issue. We have two small bedrooms down, one large (master) up and we've all slept upstairs. I don't want to leave the kids on the main floor, alone. I've finally decided to switch and have the kids share the big upstairs room, and move our room down, making the other downstairs room a play room. I just *can not* leave them alone on the main floor, with open windows, in particular. I KNOW the odds are very, very, very great that it's fine and nothing will happen. But I just can't get over it!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We're going through this right now since our AC broke down and died.









As soon as things start cooling off outside, I put box fans in the windows to push the cool air into the bedrooms to cool them down. Then at bedtime, the windows are only opened as far as the safety lock things allow (we have built-in window stoppers we can pop out so the window can be open about 4-5 inches but cannot open any further). I put the fan in front of the window then, rather than in it, to keep drawing in the cool air. Then when I go to bed I close the window completely because I'm paranoid of even that 4-5 inch opening, and the fan stays running in the bedroom to circulate the air.

You can buy your own safe-stop window things too - but I wouldn't recommend getting ones that install into the window frame with screws (fire hazard since firefighters wouldn't be able to open the window AT ALL.) The sticky kinds can be plucked off if need be, and ours for example can be pushed back in once a window pane is broken out.
http://www.amazon.com/Cresci-Product.../dp/B0018DGYL2

On really bad nights the kids camp out with dad in the living room on the futon and the floor, and he keeps the windows opened with the safety lock things and a fan running.

We also have the guardian angel window guard on our low window in the dining room - it's a wonderful thing to have so the kids don't fall out the screen.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

We had these at our old place and I need to get some for this place.They are very easy to use and you can have the window open just enough for a breeze but not enough for anything else.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

We also do not have any air conditioning. We open our windows a small amount at night (about 3-4 inches) and then have a window lock that prevents them from being opened further from the exterior of the house or by a child (I even struggle with the lock sometimes







). If we need to move more air through then we just place a fan in front of the window and blow air either in or out to increase circulation. You could also get window fans and then build a way to attach them so they can't be easily popped out from the exterior or by a child.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you open the top part of the window? Thats what I've done in DS' room - instead of pushing the window "up" to be open we pull the top section down.

Oh and one of his windows does have a window fan - its pretty locked in place, and I don't see him pushing it out easily.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Can you open the top part of the window? Thats what I've done in DS' room - instead of pushing the window "up" to be open we pull the top section down.

Oh and one of his windows does have a window fan - its pretty locked in place, and I don't see him pushing it out easily.


THAT'S IT!!!! I can't believe that I never thought of that. All of my windows open from the top and bottom. The only issue with that is that we have the one piece "accordian" blinds in his room but that's an easy fix and I can just get a cheap adjustable blind at Target.

Thanks!

ETA: Just out of curiosity, for those of you that share my fears, are you more concerned about the safety factor or the security factor?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Love_My_Bubba* 
THAT'S IT!!!! I can't believe that I never thought of that. All of my windows open from the top and bottom. The only issue with that is that we have the one piece "accordian" blinds in his room but that's an easy fix and I can just get a cheap adjustable blind at Target.

Thanks!

ETA: Just out of curiosity, for those of you that share my fears, are you more concerned about the safety factor or the security factor?

Both. I couldn't sleep at night even with the tops of our windows open - an intruder could still slide up the bottom half.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Both. I couldn't sleep at night even with the tops of our windows open - an intruder could still slide up the bottom half.

We have this type of window, and our windows all have built in locks on them. I can open them at the top or the bottom about 3 inches and engage the lock - they can't be opened past that, without a LOT of noise (from the outside - and I can barely reach them from the inside). If you don't have locks on yours, I'd go down to the hardware store and buy some locks for the frames, they're only a couple dollars.

As to the question - my answer is also both. Our windows are all a good 6 feet or more off the ground, and our house is mostly surrounded by concrete - so small child crawling out is going to be very painful if not fatal. But we also live in a fairly infamous city, so we're not going to take risks with crime, either.

The only windows we have that do not have locks on them are the ones in the master bedroom. They're the type that swing out - and they serve as fire escape. I can step over the sill onto the back porch. We never leave them open when we're not home, and at night only rarely - even though our back yard is fenced and I'd hear anyone before they got up there.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

I simply don't believe my children are in danger from strangers. We're very fortunate that the world is as safe as it was in the 70's when I grew up - we're unfortunate that there are 24 hour news stations and shows like CSI that cause people to blur fiction with reality. My kids are safe, playing alone outside, or being inside with the windows open.

Good luck!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I ABSOLUTELY agree that we live in a safe (or safer) world as the 70's. And Sandra is totally right to say it is the media that makes us afraid. That said, the windows just freak me out. I know it is illogical, and I just can't get past it! My sister is terrified of all open windows, even on the second floor, she has nightmares of people climbing her windows. To the OP, it is the security (risk of intruders) that frightens me the most, not the safety risk of falls. I just want to reiterate, that this is NOT born out by data, accidents are the most common cause of injury or death. The safety risk is statistically the bigger one.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I fear both.

However, I also have Generalized Anxiety Disorder, so my opinion is naturally slanted more toward hysterical.


----------



## fork (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd honestly be FAR more concerned about anything that would prevent a child from getting out of the window/firefighters being able to get in in case of fire. Even if your room is close to your child's, you may not be able to get to them and help them. A house fire is far more likely to happen then someone coming in and stealing your kid. Of course, if the kid is an escape artist and likes to sneak out of the house, then you have a whole different set of problems.

I've lived in first floor apartments/ranch homes my whole life, and I've always lived in pretty shady neighborhoods. The idea of not having the windows wide open all night in the summer has never even occurred to me unless I was lucky enough to be in a place with air conditioning, which only happened once. Even as a kid my windows were wide open all night. Then again, I was the type of kid who wouldn't really go near the windows because they were dirty/had spiders (old wood windows with aluminum frames and storm windows that got changed out) so my parents didn't really have to worry about me trying to get out, or accidentally falling out.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
I simply don't believe my children are in danger from strangers. We're very fortunate that the world is as safe as it was in the 70's when I grew up - we're unfortunate that there are 24 hour news stations and shows like CSI that cause people to blur fiction with reality. My kids are safe, playing alone outside, or being inside with the windows open.

Good luck!

I admire you for being able to get past the fear(or maybe you never had it?) but it was in the 70's that I was taught(in school) I should be afraid of "stranger danger".I agree it's not likely a stranger is going to crawl in to get your kid but I can understand the fear.I wish I could get past it.

But at the same time a lock on the window isn't that big a deal and if it helps you sleep for whatever reason...


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
I admire you for being able to get past the fear(or maybe you never had it?) but it was in the 70's that I was taught(in school) I should be afraid of "stranger danger".

(A little off topic); yes, but now we know that teaching children about "stranger danger" is stifling their social skills and ability to be responsible. Strangers, 99.99999999% of them, are wonderful, safe people, able to teach our children something about life. We should teach our children that a friendly hello could make an old man's day. Or asking someone if they need help in the store is a mature, helpful thing to do. Strangers are not the danger - statistically, crimes against children are relatives or people they know. Rarely does a stranger ever abduct, rape, or injur a child. It's almost always Uncle Bob.

No, I never had the fear. I can't live every day looking up wondering when the airplane is going to crash into my home (that happens!). I don't want my children to grow up with irrational fears either.

But this works for me and my family. We lick the beaters, risking the 1 in 50 million chance of contracting salmonella, and it's one of the greatest joys in childhood - it's a risk I'm willing to take to LIVE, intead of just _survive_. Does that make sense?

Hugs to all!


----------

